# Finding info for sears suburban lawn tractor



## Edaurdo (Aug 10, 2019)

I recently bought a sear subarban that the model info is to faded too much to read. The motor was also taken out of it so I can't look at it. Is there any thing I could look for that would tell the year/model info.
ask for any pics that could help
Thanks


----------



## Edaurdo (Aug 10, 2019)

there was also a weird attachment on the end it look homemade but I am not sure
It looks like it was used for a snow blade


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Edaurdo. A few pictures would definitely help.


----------



## Edaurdo (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to guess that it is a 1968 Suburban 12 electric start.
917.25350
Just a guess... but in the ball park, I think.


----------



## Edaurdo (Aug 10, 2019)

Do you have any idea what it is worth


----------



## Edaurdo (Aug 10, 2019)

Also is the 3 point hitch on the back standard or special order or something like that


----------

